# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  نصب و راه اندازی SharePoint

## ar_monti@

با سلام و احترام
دوستان ما می خواهیم SharePoint  را نصب و راه اندازی نمائیم. دوستانی که در نصب و راه اندازی SharePoint  مهارت کافی دارند لطفا با اینجانب تماس گرفته تا در خصوص جزئیات کار و هزینه ها با هم مذاکره نمائیم.
متشکرم
09121209312 - منتظری

----------

